

Fragment Subscription : PubSubHubbub meet CSS - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/fragment-subscription/

======
toisanji
Great job, I'd love to hear more about your architect to hear how you deal
with this data.

------
bobf
Is this using the NYT lib released yesterday?

~~~
julien
Nope.

